# Feature Request: Temp controlled Speed



## davandron (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello,

LOVE AtiTool... been using it since the day I got my 9600XT.

I've got a quick feature request: Would it be possible to add the ability to switch to a slower clock rate when the heat passed a certain temperature? (similar to the ATI controlled overclock). This would be a emergency overriding kind-of-thing, just to prevent the hardware from cooking.

Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 1, 2004)

kinda like the fan control option .. a few temp values and a list of clock speeds?


----------



## davandron (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, I was only able to see the fan tab for a short time; v.22 disabled it for the 9600xt since it wasn't relavent.  That said, if the fan dialog box seems to work then a similar one for controlling which profile is active should work.

Thanks again for coding up a great program. And all the more so for making it freely available.


----------

